# How many of you take your females???



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

How many of you take your female GSDS to ob class, shutzhund class, agility or handling classes(etc. etc.) when they are in heat? What about when they are having a split in their heat cycle?? This is just a poll now rude comments please.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I've always taken the ones that don't get stupid, lol. Some females get flaky, others are fine. I've taken dogs out, but typically I'll work them after the boys are done. Some owners like the distraction to work with.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

What is the possibility of the bitch getting pregnant?? This is just a poll!!!! I say, its very slim. Thats just what I think. I have friends and relatives that say, " OH MY goodness don't take her to class when she's in HEAT!!!!" But I kinda disagree.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Our bitches always continue to train normally, including at club, when in heat. Only change is we let other's know so any males not yet ready to work around the distraction get on the field first, then the males who's owners want to take the opportunity to train for the distraction work at the same time or afterwards.

As far as chance of getting pregnant, its nill provided the owner of the bitch is paying attention. Someone who would fail to notice an intact male approach, begin courting rituals, and mount their bitch really has no business owning an intact female in the first place. (Not directed at anyone, just speaking in general.) The quickest, surest stud dog on the planet and the most cooperative bitch on the planet still don't manage to get the deed done in a nanosecond. So there's plenty of time to avoid such situations, or intervene if one starts, before a pregnancy could occur. Accidental matings do occur, sometimes even with vigilent owners, but they aren't occurring at a training session when the bitch's owner is a few feet away, paying attention to and interacting with the bitch.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Are females really flakier than males than it comes to training, work? That's what I heard. Just wondering.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Depends on the female. Not all are, but there are some that are more frustrating to work.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinAre females really flakier than males than it comes to training, work? That's what I heard. Just wondering.


In general, no, I don't think so. 

When in heat, some can be. Some females get soft, clingy, flakey, snarky and act in all sorts of unusual ways when the hormones are raging. Some don't act any different at all. Depends on the individual bitch.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If your female is on leash the entire time (or crated) and any intact males are also on leash at all times and under the owners TOTAL control then the risk IS minimal.

That being said - I would NOT take my female to classes while in heat. Simply because most of the people at BASIC classes don't have a clue how to handle their intact males around an in season female.

Sure it's a great distraction but not always a welcome one. Especially not in something like agility - where the discharge can drip everywhere, on the equipment, and now the other dogs (including females) will be distracted.

You should ask the instructor. Some will not allow it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What Chris said about the chance of pregnancy.

I generally do not take mine to class when they are in heat. I have so many that my trainer lets me sub in a different one when one goes in heat. This gives some of the older dogs three weeks of classes. 

So when I have a bitch in heat, I let them live a life of leisure. 

Dogs will get interested, try to sniff her and probably be a bit distracted, but unless you are training in SAR with both dogs off lead and able to go a distance, there would be no way people would not recognize and stop a mating from taking place in a class. 

At the same time, you do not want to do ANY off lead work with your bitch at this time in an area that is not secure. It is not just dogs that want to procreate. Bitches can and will do anything to go after them, this includes climbing or leaping fences. Places that were 100% secure before might not be now. It is really not worth it to take chances. She will not make good decisions at this time. Her hormones may override your recall command, and then she is out there with the very real possibility of being run over or shot besides the possibility of becoming with puppies.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I always ask the trainer and fellow students. I have yet to have anyone complain or say no. The only request that has been made is to make sure she wears her "hot pants" indoors or on the agility equipment.

That being said, sometimes Tooz just isn't into it! Her mind is...elsewhere!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Some of my females will act a little off when they are going into heat. I have never had a problem with my boy being nutso about a bitch in heat, but then it is rare that he would be subjected to it at class. At home he is pretty cool about it. But my recall command has to wade through all the urine in my field before it reaches his ears.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

How about out on walks? We've never had a female before and I have no idea how I'm supposed to exercise her when we have several intact males roaming the neighborhood at their leisure. Ugh.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Take a cane, or pepper spray or something to ward them off. We have a couple of neighbors down the way who let their dog roam. My gate stays closed!! The other neighbor got the hint when I told her if something happened to her dog I wasn't going to be responsible for it. Problem solved.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Jason LinAre females really flakier than males than it comes to training, work? That's what I heard. Just wondering.
> ...


Hmmmm sounds like women!! Sorry could not resist!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: MinnieskiHow about out on walks? We've never had a female before and I have no idea how I'm supposed to exercise her when we have several intact males roaming the neighborhood at their leisure. Ugh.


If it were me, in that situation my female wouldn't leave my fenced yard.

Or I would load her in the car and drive somewhere SAFE - like a track at a local high school - and walk there.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I was always the last one to work my dog when she was in heat. I hated that!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I do.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Our city has an ordinance that disallows bitches in heat from being in any public place.
Weird huh?!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

For schutzhund training, I always took them in heat, and even trialed in heat....for AKC no - I leave the in heat females at home. I like females - have trained 5 or 6 now, started a couple of my males, but I like females...

Lee


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

That is weird Mary. Lee, I'm the opposite. Many yrs tried holding back females, this time held back a male. He's so much more fun!!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Since I've not been involved in SchH I don't really have an answer, but I have owned boys who were bonkers after scenting a bitch in heat, especially in the prime 7days or so. Both had been used at stud, and would go off their feed almost every time. So for the sake of others who own breeding males and are trying to train for trials and keep weight on them I would not take a bitch in prime heat to a trial or training group. (early of very late perhaps) And as I've had friends who had their bitch bred thru a chain link fence I wouldn't want to trust a crate to keep the boys away from my gal.


----------

